# Subwoofer connection help? YST-215+NS10



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have got Yamaha YST-215 to pair with my Yamaha NS10.

Just a basic question: How do I connect this with Mackie Big Knob?
I want to control the sub independently from speakers, being able to turn it on and off whenever I want.

NS 10's are powered with Samson Servo 170 amplifier. 
I don't know how this really works. I am a noob.

Please Help!


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

I am really confused!


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, I have figured the connection. Now the real challenge is seting it up with the system and do the proper measurements


----------

